# Ubuntu OS for Tablets out now!



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

Get it here: http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/tablet

Edit: Sorry just realized it not out yet. Just the presentation

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## RCantw3ll (Feb 2, 2012)

Sandman007 said:


> Get it here: http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/tablet
> 
> Edit: Sorry just realized it not out yet. Just the presentation
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


Should be Thursday for release of both Phone and Tablet environment. Excited!

Good article and vid: http://www.engadget.com/2013/02/19/ubuntu-for-tablets-revealed/


----------



## MVPanthersFan11 (Sep 21, 2011)

I was so excited when I saw the title of this thread, I thought maybe there was a leak or something







lol


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

Preview is out for all Nexi devices! Keep in mind there are 4 files total per device. Also since this is only preview you may not want to install this on your phone yet. Install on your Tablets ASAP! Installation instructions are on download page.

Download all files Here: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch-preview/quantal/mwc-demo/

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------

